

Show HN: TrellUp, automated Trello Board reports - jmadsen
http://trellup.com/

======
jmadsen
Hi - TrellUp's creator here.

Big fan of Trello & use it as my primary Project Management tool. What I
didn't like about it was the notifications & the fact that clients have to
have an account as well, and then want to get into your boards and start
rearranging things.

Sometimes that's handy, but sometimes I prefer they just get a weekly report
of what's going on. So I created TrellUp so I don't have to spend my Friday
afternoons writing and sending out something the computer is perfectly capable
of.

Please let me know your thoughts - we're still in our infancy & open to ideas
on how to improve.

